# Prayers please



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, I would just like to share something with ya'll. My grandpa who was in the Air Force back in the late 1940's passed away over the weekend. He was a great person, father, and grandpa. He passed away Friday while I was at work from a long battle of emphysema. He was 85 years old. I just ask that who ever reads this says a prayer for him and his family. He was a father of 12 children and I am one of his many grandkids. His name was Alfredo Herrera and he was born and raised in Alice, Texas.

:flag::texasflag


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

God speed


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

God be with your family and thank God for all our troops past and present,without them there would be no U.S.A.


----------

